

United, Orbitz Sue Travel Site Over ‘Hidden City’ Tickets - Dawenster
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-11-18/united-orbitz-sue-travel-site-over-hidden-city-ticketing-1-.html

======
lsaferite
“Purchasing a ticket to a point beyond the actual destination and getting off
the aircraft at the connecting point is unethical, It is tantamount to
switching price tags to obtain a lower price on goods sold at department
stores.”

Are they being serious? It's 'ethical' to charge more for (A->B) and less for
(A->B->C)? Do they even think about these things before they say them?

~~~
lsaferite
Instead of editing my original, I will just add here.

In response to the comment from the airline, no, it's like buying a pant &
shirt combo set for $40 when the same exact pants sell for $70 and then
throwing away the shirt.

How is that unethical exactly?

------
dark_void
Is "promoting prohibited forms of travel" an actionable offense? Who prohibits
this form of travel? Do private companies get to decide what is prohibited?

Also, linking to their websites? I just don't understand how suggesting
ways/ideas for consumers to save money is fraudulent. Then again, Southwest
airlines threatened to sue me for checking people into their flights, so maybe
I just don't get it.

------
bko
Does anyone know why this is even possible? Is it due to airport fees? I was
surprised to that the UK imposes such a high duty on incoming international
airplanes [0]

[0]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Passenger_Duty](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Passenger_Duty)

~~~
cozzyd
Ticket prices are based on demand, not cost of providing.

------
drivingmenuts
We've reached this point because the airlines wanted to promote lower prices
and make up the losses with volume. If they don't want this situation, it's on
them to change it.

Their lack of foresight does not constitute a problem that I am required to
solve, unless they want to pay me for it.

